# Six Years w/ Vet



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry to start yet another new thread but I've been perusing the threads and just wanted to mention how lucky you all are! 

Four-legged pets are forced to overdosed on chemicals, vaccinations and processed foods, it's not funny. One of the many reasons why I left the biz. 

If your cat/dog isn't over-vaccinated, they can't go to this groomer or that kennel. Few know that the *ONLY* vaccines cats and dogs legally need are rabies, not all that other crap like DHPP, Leptospiroses and bordatella not to mention anti-flea or heartworm rx despite the prevelance is less than 0.01%!. 

If you are a 4-legged furry pet owner, please do your homework and don't obey your vet blindly, they're educated by the pharmaceutical companies and food manufacturers! (Hill's). 

Do your 4-legged pet a favor and feed it whole, raw food and do not over-vaccinate if not needed, do your homework!

Again, sorry to be off topic and feel free to delete if deemed inappropriate.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i went through years and years of "oohh no feed this and do this.." from the vets. I usually settle on what keeps my cats tummies settled. 

Its so hard to know what to do somtimes cause you are supposed to trust the vet.

Doctors are the same way... Other than funding issues, its one of the reasons i didnt follow through with pharm school. Just not enough testing.. too much cocktails and over perscribing. 

Oooo i could go on and on rofl.


----------

